# idea of approx value of PP rig



## micmacman (Jan 17, 2007)

was wondering if anyone had a idea of what this rig is worth


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I am so not up to date on the War time values.....
Best bet and fair answers will come from the P38forum.com
also you might get some more info on it from those guys too..

Oliver


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

NICE GUN! If you're planning on selling it, I would like to know what you were asking.


----------



## micmacman (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks snowman,i had to edit the post to remove the papers,because a friend made me realize that someone could use it as a template to copy fake papers off of


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Priceless! If only that gun could talk. Maybe you could contact a military museum for info.


----------

